

Best Buy announces buy back program - Jun8
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Misc/Buy-Back-Program/pcmcat230000050010.c?id=pcmcat230000050010

======
Jun8
This sounds brilliant, esp. if they pay in Best Buy Bucks or something like
that. A lot of people don't want to deal with the hassle of selling their
relatively new gadgets on eBay, Craigslist, etc. Example: I bought an iPad
three months ago from BB, now I want to buy the new one, that'll come out in
two months. I would love if they take that back, e.g. for $300 and give me the
new model.

~~~
steverb
They do. It's brilliant, because you pay a surcharge to participate in the buy
back program when you buy the device, and when you bring it back in, they give
you store credit for the trade in value.

